# What are you runnin in your big body?



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

I tryna find the size that i need for the door speakers in my 94 fleet. any of you guys know? :dunno:

im thinking about runnin Kappas. I dont need no top of the line set up. i just want something coo and crisp to cruise too. and I've ran kappas in most of my rides and love the way they sound. some Kappas and some JL subs, cant go wrong

Whats your guys system lookin like?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Any one  :dunno:


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

5 1/4


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@Oct 23 2009, 09:24 AM~15444704
> *5 1/4
> *


some one told me the 4x6s fit too. is that true?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Hit up crutchfield's website...they have helpful install section that can tell you exactly what your car needs.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 23 2009, 10:15 AM~15445140
> *Hit up crutchfield's website...they have helpful install section that can tell you exactly what your car needs.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 23 2009, 10:15 AM~15445140
> *Hit up crutchfield's website...they have helpful install section that can tell you exactly what your car needs.
> *


 according to crutchfield only like 6 decks maybe a few more will fit my car and none of them even have a cd player.

also they 6x9s dont fit either


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 23 2009, 04:40 PM~15448699
> * according to crutchfield only like 6 decks maybe a few more will fit my car and none of them even have a cd player.
> 
> also they 6x9s dont fit either
> *


Decks? You mean head unit? Well you need to get the right installation kit...
Crutchfield isn't that good, they base their knowledge on stock and standard installations not much of the custom scene....do a search...because I wouldn't even be able to answer that...I haven't gotten to switching the ones on my big body, yet.


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

I DONT HAVE A BIG BODY


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Oct 28 2009, 05:27 PM~15496847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)

all u need 4 6x9's in the rear :biggrin:


----------



## FattyLak (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 23 2009, 04:40 PM~15448699
> * according to crutchfield only like 6 decks maybe a few more will fit my car and none of them even have a cd player.
> 
> also they 6x9s dont fit either
> *


On my 6X9's I took a piece of abs plastic and made a mounting plate by tracing shape of factory speakers. Then mounted the 6X9's to the abs. I still run factory components in the front. For the head unit you can use the regular GM pocket, if you use the flush kit (not the one that sticks out 2" from the dash) most unit's will not fit. there is a metal reinforcement for the large dash directly behind the radio. I took a hole saw to the steel where the cables for the head unit would need clearance.


----------



## kevink623 (Nov 2, 2006)

Six 6.5s two 5.25s two jl audio 15s and ppi 21400 and ppi4800


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

thanks guys


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA+Oct 28 2009, 06:27 PM~15496847-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i really like this style of set up. custom made panel i assume but what size speakers?


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Dec 3 2009, 01:00 PM~15859899
> *i really like this style of set up. custom made panel i assume but what size speakers?
> *


MINE IS 6.5" JL AUDIO BUT I HAVE SOME 6.5" O2'S IN THERE NOW.


THIS IS MY REAR DECK FOR 4 10"







IT'S PAINTED NOW JUST DONT HAVE PIC'S YET :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

done :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

ANY THING ELSE OUT THERE?


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Pioneer 5 way 6x9's.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Dec 5 2009, 11:00 PM~15884326
> *MINE IS 6.5" JL AUDIO BUT I HAVE SOME 6.5" O2'S IN THERE NOW.
> THIS IS MY REAR DECK FOR 4 10"
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Dec 10 2009, 07:04 PM~15940352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More info please. Is this a free air/infinet baffle set up? Brand of subs? Does it get loud and low?

Looks nice. i'm considering doing the same on a homies Caddy and we are just unsure of how much output to expect from it. It will be a I/B set up running 4 10" Infinity subs.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 18 2009, 10:45 AM~16019989
> *More info please. Is this a free air/infinet baffle set up? Brand of subs? Does it get loud and low?
> 
> Looks nice. i'm considering doing the same on a homies Caddy and we are just unsure of how much output to expect from it. It will be a I/B set up running 4 10" Infinity subs.
> *


thanx they are whip audio's and are not sub's the port holes are for the sub 's box that i will be building soon.the 4 ten's are mid range. im not really a stereo head im just learning as i go. they are not even hooked up yet (no time)


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Dec 18 2009, 05:10 PM~16022064
> *thanx they are whip audio's and are not sub's the port holes are for the sub 's box that i will be building soon.the 4 ten's are mid range. im not really a stereo head im just learning as i go. they are not even hooked up yet (no time)
> *


Well start a build topic to spice things up a bit in here. :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 18 2009, 07:45 PM~16024630
> *Well start a build topic to spice things up a bit in here. :biggrin:
> *


 I WISH I HAD THE TIME. MAYBE SOME DAY I HAVE TO FIGURE OUT THE WHOLE PORT/TUNING FIRST SHIT IS DRIVING ME CRAZY :angry:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Dec 10 2009, 08:04 PM~15940352
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Dec 20 2009, 07:46 PM~16041169
> *lookin good homie :thumbsup:
> *


THANX BRO TRYING :biggrin:


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Oct 24 2009, 04:52 PM~15455900
> *I DONT HAVE A BIG BODY
> *


x2 :h5:


----------

